# Brewtus v Cherub - and HX version v DB



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

The northerner in me wants to spend £750 quid on a Cherub. But the Brewtus looks good and gets good reviews, but is at least £300 more!

I could also get the HX Brewtus for around £850.

Its so confusing, save me from myself please!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More info please to enable us to give any meaningful answer.....

What drinks do you want to make ( espresso , milk , how many )

Can you plumb in the future ?


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry, I always forget! I make milk drinks and in theory I could plumb in in the future, but not yet.

I like flat whites and the rest of the family like latte's so I'm forever frothing milk. 2 per day in the week, and 8 or more on a weekend.

Best bang for buck is what i'm looking for.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Either types of machine will suite your needs


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Go for the Brewtus DB then never look back!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Go for the Cherub and be happy every single day of use! Had mine for nearly 3 years and it has operated flawlessly that whole time.

Sometimes required to make up to 11 lattes in a row and it never runs out of steam!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay, a Cherub will give you better bang for your buck. How's that for an unbiased suggestion?


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I think you have saved me £300.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you haven't already got yourself a decent grinder, put that money towards it. You will be paid back tenfold in what you're able to produce.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Got a Mignon for now which should be ok I think

Also, the Bezerra BZ10 is one other option, available for about £850?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mignon should be plenty good enough. Lots of happy owners on here. Although I am surprised just how many appear in the for sale section!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Why not check out the Eureka Zenith 65E which a lot of people seemed interested in, even as an upgrade to a Mazzer Super Jolly!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21701-Upgrade-change-from-jazzer-super-jolly


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you suffer from upgradeitis?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Do you suffer from upgradeitis?


I do, hence why I went from 'wanting' a Gaggia Classic to a Rancilio Silvia, to a Francino Cherub but then ended up buying a Brewtus IV DB as my first machine to learn on!


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe how good the Expobar DB is, I'm now using it for tea making duties too, only takes three fills to fill a teapot and since the machine is on the entire day there's no need to stick a kettle on.

I made my best ever espresso today too, absolutely wondeful, used Rave Italian job 18g in 36g out over about 27 secs, perfect espresso.

Worth every penny and then some IMO.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

twotone

How's your milk stretching using the Brewtus? You using the stock single tip nozzle?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

twotone said:


> I made my best ever espresso today too, absolutely wondeful, used Rave Italian job 18g in 36g out over about 27 secs, perfect espresso.


Wahay!


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> twotone
> 
> How's your milk stretching using the Brewtus? You using the stock single tip nozzle?


Yes single tip nozzle, I'm pretty good at the stretching thing no so good at microfoam but I'm getting there, the frothometer really helps as does the new milk jug.

But the DB machine is just so easy to use after the Gaggia Classic, great machine and all but I should have bought one of these DB machines years ago.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Wahay!


Consistently good the Expobar but sometimes you just get it perfect and today was it for me.

I've learned a hellva lot on here though the past few weeks, been brilliant.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

twotone said:


> But the DB machine is just so easy to use after the Gaggia Classic, great machine and all but I should have bought one of these DB machines years ago.


That is precisely the reason I chose not to go for a Gaggia Classic but all the way upto a Brewtus as my first machine on which to learn. Could see myself having got very frustrated with the limitations of a Classic especially for producing lots of silky microfoam.


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

My first coffee machine had a panarello and if you put half a drop too much milk in the jug it would run out of steam (excuse the pun)before the milk was done and by done I mean like a hot milk bubble bath. Mind you I am sure someone more experienced than me could have produced better results. This was all a long time ago though and now I'm looking to get back into coffee making I will be going straight for a HX or DB machine to hopefully cut out some of the frustration. That and all of the great advice on here and I'm sure it will all be smooth sailing(!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

twotone said:


> Yes single tip nozzle, I'm pretty good at the stretching thing no so good at microfoam but I'm getting there, the frothometer really helps as does the new milk jug.


I'm not amazing by any means but can get reasonable texture - if you have a bit of free time one day give me a shout and could maybe see how you're doing it


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

A Bezzera BZ10 is £750 imported, same as a Cherub but more risk.

The Expobar, is it noisy?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

np123 said:


> A Bezzera BZ10 is £750 imported, same as a Cherub but more risk.
> 
> The Expobar, is it noisy?


Vibratory pump= noisy

Rotary pump =quiet

This only matters when pulling the shot of course!

I think the rotary pump from coffee bean is £100 more and plumb in only.

Who are you thinking of importing the bz10 from?


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Vibratory pump= noisy
> 
> Rotary pump =quiet
> 
> ...


I was looking at a few places in Germany that sell them. Its £150 cheaper than anywhere else in the UK, and I know the warranty concerns but I was debating it.

Its that or a Cherub or Ariete really but people seem divided on build quality. Cant do Rotary yet as i'm not able to plumb in so it needs to be a reservoir with ability to plumb in future.

Noise doesnt really bother me as its all a muchness, but obviously though some are at varying levels.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Problem is not with warrunty but with shipping, as you would be responsible. That said Bezzera is much like a lot of the classic eu manufacturers in that the machines are built to last and last. Also, like old cars, internal parts are replaceable when they go.

Personally I wouldn't shy away from buying within the eu, but if you are worried about being stuck if a repair needs doing then maybe best to avoid.

Also, is that inclusive of postage, as that could easily be over £100 for a coffee machine.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Problem is not with warrunty but with shipping, as you would be responsible. That said Bezzera is much like a lot of the classic eu manufacturers in that the machines are built to last and last. Also, like old cars, internal parts are replaceable when they go.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't shy away from buying within the eu, but if you are worried about being stuck if a repair needs doing then maybe best to avoid.
> 
> Also, is that inclusive of postage, as that could easily be over £100 for a coffee machine.


I'm actually pretty relaxed that I could fix it myself. I've been quoted 30 quid postage so not too bad.

Trying to decide between the bz10 and the magica now!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

np123 said:


> Its that or a Cherub or Ariete really but people seem divided on build quality.


Fracino build quality is great - I have run a Contempo for the last 7 years on my van and it hasn't missed a beat! Also, parts are very easy to get hold of and Fracino aftersales is second to none!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Also, is that inclusive of postage, as that could easily be over £100 for a coffee machine.


Postage for a machine is €9 from Maxi Coffee


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That's good, do they take a hit on the profit to do that? Or will it just be a deal with a shipping company?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Je ne sais pas


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

np123 said:


> I was looking at a few places in Germany that sell them. Its £150 cheaper than anywhere else in the UK, and I know the warranty concerns but I was debating it.
> 
> Its that or a Cherub or Ariete really but people seem divided on build quality. Cant do Rotary yet as i'm not able to plumb in so it needs to be a reservoir with ability to plumb in future.
> 
> Noise doesnt really bother me as its all a muchness, but obviously though some are at varying levels.


Who told you Fracino build quality isn't up to scratch? My entire Cherub is built perfectly, can't fault it except for the trip tray which I had to file down one edge as it was a bit sharp but I have the first iteration Cherub. New Cherubs have a deeper drip tray without that sharp edge (but think I prefer the looks of first it. drip tray and shallowness isn't a problem for me).


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Who told you Fracino build quality isn't up to scratch? My entire Cherub is built perfectly, can't fault it except for the trip tray which I had to file down one edge as it was a bit sharp but I have the first iteration Cherub. New Cherubs have a deeper drip tray without that sharp edge (but think I prefer the looks of first it. drip tray and shallowness isn't a problem for me).


Not that its not up to scratch, that people seem to be divided. Some say great, some say ok. I like the Cherub.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

np123 said:


> A Bezzera BZ10 is £750 imported, same as a Cherub but more risk.
> 
> The Expobar, is it noisy?


I've the plumbed in rotary version, dead quiet.


----------

